# Hello From Brown Bottle Coffee www.brownbottlecoffee.com



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey Coffee lovers,

How are you all?

We signed up on this forum absolutely ages ago but have yet had a chance to start using it yet.

So here we are, we just thought we'd say hi.

My name is Brian & My business partner is Mark, we own and run www.brownbottlecoffee.com and love it!!

We roast our favourite coffee beans everyday and are doing all we can to get the UK drinking better coffee.

If you haven't already tried it yet I urge you to give it a go!!

We can send whole beans or grind it as per your request.

What I 'll do is speak with Mark & I'll get some kind of special offer for anyone wanting to try our coffee.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi there Brian.

Tell us more about the company in particular your green bean buying & roasting philosophy. What can we expect from the coffee that we order from you?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome - and, like Phobic, I'm looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Brian and Mark

Great to have you onboard!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Just ordered some decaf


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey Rhys,

Thanks for the order/support & your welcome.

I hope you found the website easy to navigate, let me know if there is anything else I can do to help.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey why have you got odd weights.. e.g. 908gr not a kilo...?


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey Phobic et al,

In response to your query about buying green coffee beans we use an ethical co-op buying group. We always get single farm rather than single origin and try to do a cupping with our supplier at least once every 3 months to try & uncover some new tasty coffee nuggets.

In terms of roasting, the majority of our customers are using our coffee for espresso. Therefore we have found that a medium roast works really well.

I can honestly say our coffee is by far the best I've drank since moving to the UK. (Though I would say that


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nod said:


> Hey why have you got odd weights.. e.g. 908gr not a kilo...?


Probably a metric conversion, 908 gms = 2 imperial pounds!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahh! Still odd though!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Or is it to keep within postage rates?

Ron


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Good thinking Ron...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Multiples of 227g ?

John


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey there,

You're absolutely right, we use the US weight metrics but also it fits seamlessly with the postage rates for Royal Mail.

So when we post our coffee beans the fall under the 250g 500g 1kg thresholds.

By using this method we are able to easily get our beans through the post in a cost effective way & don't charge any additional shipping.

So everyone is a winner especially our customers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had a quick look at your store. If you are buying one bag then the postage thing is not an issue but if I am buying 4, then I am really paying 4 lots of postage since it is included in the bean price, so thats £31.80. Would there not be a better system as it encourages single bag purchase but deters multi bag purchase, or to me anyway. A comparable from my usual roaster would be £19 for a kilo plus £3.95 postage to cover any weight.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey there @dfk41,

Just out of interest, why do you hate the word shiney?

To get back on topic, we encourage our customers to place smaller orders more often so their coffee remains as fresh as possible and always tastes great.

Rather than ordering 4 x 227g Pouches of coffee beans you could order 2 x 454 pouches & use our *coffee forum exclusive voucher code.*

If you haven't seen yet... I just posted a *SPECIAL offer discount code for ALL coffee forum members* which will give you *10% OFF *any of our coffee beans. Hopefully this will alleviate any of your concerns with regards to postage queries.

*The code is:*

COFFEEFORUM10

I can't speak for your current roasters but our shipping model works very well for us and we've found that our customers prefer not having to pay for shipping.

Having said that we'd love for you to try our coffee & hope that you take advantage of our 10% off voucher when you order.

I hope that you have a great day & thanks so much for your comments.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

BrownBottleCoffee said:


> Hey there,
> 
> You're absolutely right, we use the US weight metrics but also it fits seamlessly with the postage rates for Royal Mail.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying... seems v sensible...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BrownBottleCoffee said:


> Hey there @dfk41,
> 
> Just out of interest, why do you hate the word shiney?
> 
> .


I hate that word, because it is one that idiots use to describe a coffee machine they want! Whether it shines or not should have absolutely bot all to do with it! And I hate idiots

If you answer my question on your decaf, as to the degree it is roasted to, preferably with a picture, if it is reasonably dark I will gladly order some


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I hate that word, because it is one that idiots use to describe a coffee machine they want! Whether it shines or not should have absolutely bot all to do with it! And I hate idiots
> 
> If you answer my question on your decaf, as to the degree it is roasted to, preferably with a picture, if it is reasonably dark and in a shiney tin like Illy decaf, I will gladly order some


.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

@dfk41 I'll post a picture up of our Brazilian Sparkling Water Decaf Coffee later.

For now if you want to check out some reviews of our Decaf Coffee please click the link so far it's slim picking on our website we only have the one but...

If you click the link on this line it will take you to our Amazon Decaf Coffee Beans page where there are even more reviews 48 to be precise.

They all seem to be pretty positive.

Anyway have a read & I'll upload a picture of our Decaf Coffee Beans.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I hate that word, because it is one that idiots use to describe a coffee machine they want! Whether it shines or not should have absolutely bot all to do with it! And I hate idiots
> 
> If you answer my question on your decaf, as to the degree it is roasted to, preferably with a picture, if it is reasonably dark I will gladly order some


I've ordered some, should be delivered today or tomorrow. Will let you know what it's like


----------

